# Hmmm...best SP sweetening, flavoring?



## NorCal (Jun 13, 2014)

I have my second batch of Skeeter Pee fermenting right now. I started 6.5 gallons at 1.085 with 1/2 the lemon. It is at 1.050 now and I added more nutrient, gave it a good stir and put an airlock on the bucket. I expect it to ferment dry in a few more days. 

Taking what I learned making Dragon Blood, my plan is when dry, I will rack to a clean bucket, degas, add Potassium Metabisulfite, Potassium Sorbate, Sparkolloid and then transfer to a 5 gallon carboy for clearing. Once cleared, my plan is to rack into 1 gallon jugs and sweeten/flavor/color with air locks and let sit until it is ready.

It should be a little hotter and less tart than SP. I want to make 5 different looking and tasting variants. Any comments on my process or suggestions on 5 different flavorings?


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know how it would work with SP, but I flavor some of my Dragon Blood with Old Orchard Apple/Raspberry concentrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

